# Marker Dilemma



## Nightlinez (May 21, 2010)

I have been using my 48 set of Prismacolor markers for 5 years now and they are all starting to die out. I also bought a 12 set of cool Grey Copic markers a few months ago because I wanted to try them out. I Prefer the copic markers because of how smooth they are plus they can blend better. Now I am debating if I should re-buy the Prismacolors and get a color blending marker with it or get the copics. The issue is Prismacolors are so much cheaper for a set then copics by at least $50. Will the copic be worth it or will I be fine with the clear blending marker for prismacolors for now?


----------



## Taralack (May 21, 2010)

If it's too expensive and you can't afford it, just stick with what you have.


----------



## Zydala (May 21, 2010)

Hmm, Copics ARE really nice, but I know what you mean about the price. I have a similar thing with colored pencils; I LOVE Faber-Castell's Polychrome but compared to the price of Prismacolor or Blicks brands I could probably get two pencils for one FC.

I'd probably invest in the copics since you seem to like them better :> you'll probably feel more at ease with using them and motivated to create more; and if the prismas lasted you five years, you'll probably have just as long a life span with the Copics if you care for them right.

If you REALLY feel like it's too much money right now, you could take advantage of buying a smaller set of copics, and just adding colors as desired/needed. OR buying the prismas and slowly adding to your copic collection in the same manner. :>


----------



## Jw (May 21, 2010)

Comparing the prices, you can get roughly twice the # of Prismacolor markers compared to Copics on Amazon for roughly the same price. Here's both pages, if you want to look.

Prismacolor Markers

Copic Markers

As far as I can tell, it's quantity over quality. One of my artist friends said that every artist should splurge on one good set of tools, so if you really wanted it, then go for quality. You gotta cut corners, but at least have one cool tool or set of tools around.

If you are in a real money lurch, some of my broke college friends in the art programs like Sharpies, which are very cheep and seem to work pretty well in a pinch, so that is another option.


----------



## Agariarept (May 21, 2010)

What I would do, because I'm an avid Copic fanboy, is buy Copics one by one. That way you don't need to pay for the whole pack for like 200 bucks and just get the colours you need. It also helps spread out your money spending so it won't be too heavy on your wallet.

I also wouldn't suggest mixing the two brands. There's no 'science' to it as far as I know, but instinct tells me to be safer than sorry. Colors may not blend as well and you may potentially ruin the markers.


----------



## Voodoowolf (May 21, 2010)

copic hands down
if you cant afford a et get the individual markers i will be selling them come the next week or so and you can find them for decently cheap (around 3-4 dollars) 

what i do is get the basic colors then from there start getting the range of ones you need and supplement with prism what you cant afford in the copic

now i'm been using these for years and i just want to say why they are better than the other art markers the ink base is different it has a solvent and some other stuff that make it more like watercolor paint making it much much easier to get even coloring.  
two they are refillable!!!! this will save you so so so much money in the long run since you can get at least 8 refills out of one bottle.  
three the color blender the you can buy is not just a clear liquid that tried to rewet the marker and mix it.  it is a solvent that breaks down the color much like paint thinner to blend them making it much easier.
last the ink that they use in the markers matches the ink used by printers (hence the color code that is on the top if you notice they are cmky) so if you get prints made of your work what you print will be the same as what you colored (that is going on you getting professional prints and or having a decent quality printer that is calibrated) 

either way i highly suggest getting copics over prism if you can afford it if you would like to know more or chat about the tricks to using them you can drop me a note and i'll give ya my im/email =)


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 21, 2010)

I still love my Trias...multiple tips are so awesome.


----------



## Grouchinator (May 26, 2010)

I would agree with everyone that said Copics. I have Prismas, and I regret getting them. They don't tend to work well coloring a large area, because the ink dries really quickly, and the "blender" marker doesn't really work well. PLus, they have a strong odor and the fumes give me a headache and make me nauseous very quickly.

But that might just be that I'm sensitive to certain odors, I don't know if it's the case for everyone. Copics, I've noticed, have lower opacity ink, which makes layering to get the color you want much easier. For Prismas, you either have the right color to begin with, or   have it be really light, because once you put it down, you can't really cover it up. 

I'm not as skilled with markers as some, but these are just my personal experiences. I think the others' advice of buying a few at a time is quite sound. Hope this helped a little!


----------



## Teekay (Jun 2, 2010)

Copics and other markers do NOT mix. I have a bunch of brands which mixed together just fine, and when I started adding in my Copics, it was baadd news. The Copics imo are far better, but I bought singles, and when using other brands with them, they suck out the color leaving your other brands looking like you spilled bleach on them. Buy a small set, but don't mix them together in one image, if you must. But, you'll end up saving a LOT if you buy the large set instead of singles.


----------



## KingCabbage (Jun 3, 2010)

I just want to reiterate that copics are cheaper in the long term.  They are refillable and each ink cartridge costs about as much as a marker and refills a marker about 6-8 times.  This is like getting 8 markers for the price of two, you really just can't beat that!


----------

